# Is Anyone Else Addicted to Fishing?



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Lately I've found myself totally unable to concentrate on anything except for fishing. I'll be sitting in my boring classes completely zoned out, and all I can think of is fishing, fishing, and more fishing. Whether it be reminiscing previous fishing trips, or thinking about where I'm going to go this weekend, or what places I need to hit before they ice over...it's just ridiculous how obsessed I am right now. Whenever I should be doing homework or something else productive, I'm usually sitting on the forums just posting random stuff. The majority of it isn't even fishing related, but if it wasn't for fishing I wouldn't even be on here. :lol: 

Anyway, I have no problem thinking about fishing but it's seriously starting to effect other parts of my life. Any suggestions on how to cure this illness that I have? :wink:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Go fishing.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Just one answer...more fishing!!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Go fishing.


I have been going just about every weekend. It's the middle of the week that I don't really have time to go fishing that kills me.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi, I'm LOAH and I'm an addict. ("Hi LOAH")

:lol: 

Grab some free coffee and say a prayer because you're talkin' to your support group. :mrgreen: 

There's no 12 step for this kind of stuff, so you just need to pour otherwise useless hours into researching your next spot or critiquing what you'd do differently at the last one.

Being in school would be a tuffy. Don't forget what the goal of school is, ultimately. It may not seem to matter on the water, but when you go to buy your next pile of gear, it'll be a harsh reminder.

At least it's not crack.

"Grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change (Deer Creek skunking me), the courage to change the things I can (try new rigs), and the wisdom to know the difference (give up and try a different water). Amen." 

I feel your pain. 

Scotty's right, go fishing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was able to kick the habbit for about 2 months but after last weekends trip I again am addicted again. I can think of worst things to be addicted to and thinking about enjoyable things gets you through the week. Others cannot understand the addiciton, many will think you are crazy. Those of us in the club understand it is needed to re-charge the batteries and get us through the drudgery of the week. We all work/study to fish! Don't eat all the cookies and please come in quietly if you are late for the meeting.... 


My name is orvis1 and I am an addict.....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Go fishing.


What he said. Honestly, if you love fishing so much, there is nothing wrong with doing it more, you just have to re-arrange you life so you can go more.

I wouldn't really call it an addiction, it's more of a passion for me and one I would never give up.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Used to be.... when I lived less than half an hour from all my favorite fishing streams/rivers. Now that I'm in SL, its kind of an out of sight, out of mind thing. Of course, when I do make it out and have a good trip, I spend the next week wondering when I'll get back.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, It's good to hear I'm not the only one that is obsessed. LOAH, I think I'm going to start saying that prayer every night before I go to bed. :lol: 

Rnf is right, it's more of a passion than an addiction. It's not a bad thing to love fishing, but the last 2 weeks or so I've really been more "passionate" about it than I have in the past. I think part of it is because lately I've felt like I should have caught more fish than I did when I've gotten home from my outings. 

Anyway, it's time to go figure out where I'm going fishing this weekend. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Whatever, it's because you went to the mountains in search of trout the last 2 weeks.

You know it, deep down. 8)


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Whatever, it's because you went to the mountains in search of trout the last 2 weeks.
> 
> You know it, deep down. 8)


Ok, ok...you got me. :lol:

I do miss bass fishing though.  I just might have to head back out to Sand Hollow before the weather turns too cold. Right now though, I'm trying to hit as many of the surrounding trout waters as I can before they ice over.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The Trout Lords are seducing your mind. Just let them.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a great thread that hits very close to home. My two biggest problems with my fishing addiction are spending money that I haven't earned yet, and dedicating work/school time to the forum and fishing trips. Oh well, like others said, it could be a worse addiction. I have only been getting out about 3 x a month for "real" fishing trips and have multiple other (1-2 hr) rod flicking sessions. Man, I really should be writing my homework/reading journal articles/ or completing something productive on the unit right now.

*Step 1*
We admitted we were powerless over fishing, that our lives had become unmanageable. :!:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's not the addiction to fishing for me.....

It's the best excuse I've got to get away from my job, my house and yard work. I guess I just enjoy getting out.

If the true reason to fish was to catch fish.....I'd really be in trouble, cause lately all I ever get while fishing are great big skunks.... _O\


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to be a hopelessly addicted Fly Fisherman, all I thought of was tying flies and where I was going to fish the next weekend. Every thought or action was related to flyfishing, the only thing that distracted me was bowhunting in the fall. Well then I got distracted by a good looking brunette 10 years ago and shortly after got married so that ended that  . It wasn't my wife not letting me fish, she also likes fishing although she is a bait dunker and can't understand the concept of catch and release, got to love her anyway though. But starting a family and making a living kind of put a damper on only thinking of flyfishing all the time. We got a boat a year ago and that has been a lot of fun with my wife and six year old daughter. We made several trips this year and hope to get out even more next year. 

Mark


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I used to be a hopelessly addicted Fly Fisherman, all I thought of was tying flies and where I was going to fish the next weekend. Every thought or action was related to flyfishing, the only thing that distracted me was bowhunting in the fall. Well then I got distracted by a good looking brunette 10 years ago and shortly after got married so that ended that  . It wasn't my wife not letting me fish, she also likes fishing although she is a bait dunker and can't understand the concept of catch and release, got to love her anyway though. But starting a family and making a living kind of put a damper on only thinking of flyfishing all the time. We got a boat a year ago and that has been a lot of fun with my wife and six year old daughter. We made several trips this year and hope to get out even more next year.
> 
> Mark


Hey dude, if there is a good reason to diminish your fly fishing "addiction", looks like you found it.

If I found a woman that I clicked with, I'm sure my fishing time would at least be somewhat restricted. Unfortantely, I don't get the vibe that that is going to happen anytime soon. I am definitely not a lady's man by any means. Some day, I hope.

In the mean time, it looks like my weekends are going to centered around fishing. I'm not complaining. :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> I am definitely not a lady's man by any means.


Even with a shiny new rod? :wink: :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > I am definitely not a lady's man by any means.
> ...


Next time I go on a date, I'll bring it along and see if that gets me any action. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I was an addict and now I haven't been for so long it seems...I need to be an addict again!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Being in school would be a tuffy. Don't forget what the goal of school is, ultimately. It may not seem to matter on the water, but when you go to buy your next pile of gear, it'll be a harsh reminder.


Loah's quote above is the key- Otherwise you might be fishing for food. I had the same problem but add athletics on top of the school. Be happy withn your weekends.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Always show up on a first date in waders. Then you know where you stand right from the get go.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Always show up on a first date in waders. Then you know where you stand right from the get go.


Dude, that's a great idea!

-_O-


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My problems run deeper than just fishing! I get all hyped up about fishing in the springtime, as the snow and ice melt, and all I can think about is getting enough flies tied up for the ice off action at Strawberry. Then when that calms down a bit, I get excited to get the boat out, and to flyfish the streams. Luckily the summer time affords me time away from studies to focus on work and fishing. This last year my wife and I went out every tuesday or wednesday night for 6 weeks or so, and I got some pretty good other trips in. The other half of the problem is in the fall when the hunting seasons roll around. It used to just be fishing in the warm months, and the pheasant opener, with maybe a grouse hunt mixed in, but since I've been home from the mish, I have started ice fishing, predator hunting, shooting clays more, and waterfowling, so when a guy does all that stuff at once, it makes it VERY hard to focus. 

I feel ya guys!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

This is my first two day in a row stint this month without being out on the water. Life's rough :lol:


----------



## neverdraws (Nov 24, 2008)

I have it as well. But mine spills over to hunting just as bad. The big game seasons are mostly wrapped up, but I am daydreaming about what hunts I will be putting in for next year. I am compiling data, comparing draw odds from previous years, looking for info on the quality of animals on the units etc. I think about new places to try and kill some ducks or geese, especially since this year has been so lackluster in the amount of birds that I have seen. I think about trips to Strawberry looking for that monster Cutt or Bow, along with where I will ice fish this year up there. I find myself planning out trips to the Gorge and what new technique I can try to jig up a beast of a laker. My wife hates to go with me to any outdoor store such as Cabelas or Sportsmans because "I just take too long looking at everything." Funny how I get the same feeling when I go shopping with her :roll: Yes, I've got it bad. My wife keeps asking me when it will subside. Only when I die! Even if I were physically unable to go anymore, I would still think about it. I am trying to get my boys hooked too, and they are coming along very nicely, much to the dismay of my wife. Someone said at least it isn't crack. Well it might as well be...


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Good first post "neverdraws" sounds like you will fit right in


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome, neverdraws.

"Keep coming back. It works if you work it."

:mrgreen:


----------



## neverdraws (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks,

I just found this site. I never knew it existed. I was a member of the old DWR forum, and really missed it. It was the one that had multiple pursuits available to discuss which other sites don't offer. I was under a different name on the old forum, PDS. I still go by that name on another site, but started using this one on any new ones that I join. It better fits my luck in pulling big game tags through the drawing process...


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

I was an addict... what "cured" me you ask?

A wife that works on Saturday, my 3rd child being born this past spring, gas prices over the summer/fall, not being able to "earn" anymore than 2 to 3 hours away from the house.... The list goes on. Ive made it out 2 twice since June  Im hoping for a few trips to the ice at the very least this winter though. I can almost hear the mountain streams calling my name as I type this...


----------

